# I am an Aunt



## paigew (Mar 20, 2021)

LOOK AT HER [emoji2956][emoji7][emoji2956][emoji7]!!!!!!!! 

1




2



3



4

 
5



6


----------



## CherylL (Mar 20, 2021)

Ahhh she is beautiful!  Love how she is smiling and engaging with you.  #5 my favorite


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2021)

Great looking pup.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 21, 2021)

That looks a bundle of fun.


----------



## paigew (Mar 21, 2021)

Space Face said:


> That looks a bundle of fun.


She really is! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Happy happy happy     

Great looking girl


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 21, 2021)

What a beautiful and extremely bright looking pup!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh, my, she has killer written all over her face. 

Ha, just kidding! She's beautiful and could be the poster pup for "happy."


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 21, 2021)

awwwwwwww!  She's adorable.  She's going to be so much fun to photograph!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 22, 2021)

What a sweetheart! The whole series brings out her personality


----------



## snowbear (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice set......


----------

